
Millennials Unearth an Amazing Hack to Get Free TV: The Antenna - mcone
https://www.wsj.com/articles/millennials-unearth-an-amazing-hack-to-get-free-tv-the-antenna-1501686958
======
tzs
For those curious about what channels are likely available where you live,
there are some excellent web-based tools at
[http://www.tvfool.com](http://www.tvfool.com) to help answer that.

You can give your address or coordinates and the height above ground of your
proposed antenna, and they will calculate based on the location and height of
your local station's antennas and the terrain between you and them how good
your signal should be.

They will give you maps and tables showing this and showing what directions
you need to aim your antenna for each channel.

------
throwaway2016a
Besides the paywall issue: why is this news? Just to bash millennials?

The word "Amazing" in the title here is clearly meant to be sarcastic unless
someone legitimately thinks over the air programming is amazing in 2017.

"Breaking News: People Don't Understand Technology That Hasn't Been Used
Widely Since Before They Were Born" isn't as catchy.

With that said, I'm a millennial and I remember antennas quite well... it was
one of the first things I got when cord cutting so I could get local
channels... I don't know if the article surveys a group of people because I
can't read it but the title makes it sound like it is a self selected group
that may not be representative of the population.

Edit: Furthermore most millennials should remember the talk about antennas
when the analog to digital cutover happened. It was a huge discussion how
everyone who used antennas needed to update their tuners to accept the digital
signal.

------
skaomatic
What's there to discuss, if we can't read the article?

~~~
IncRnd
If you google the headline, you will see places that have the article but no
paywall.

~~~
fritzw
This is no longer true. The paywall now applies to google search links.

~~~
IncRnd
Except that it is true. That's exactly how I read the article, so it is
guaranteed to be a true statement about how to find a readable version of the
article.

I didn't say to subvert the paywall with google. I said that you can google
for sites that have the article.

------
Torai
[http://archive.is/FTeOQ](http://archive.is/FTeOQ)

------
jankotek
> _Carlos Villalobos, 21, who was selling tube-shaped digital antennas ...
> says customers often ask if his $20 to $25 products are legal. “They don’t
> trust me when I say that these are actually free local channels,_

In most countries of EU antennas are illegal, you have to pay license fee.

~~~
disconnected
This is news to me. I live in Portugal and antennas of all shapes and sizes
(analogue, digital, satellite, and so on) are readily available at hardware
stores in my country. Buying one never involved any drama: just pick one up,
pay for it and you're sorted.

I'd be surprised if it was any different in other EU countries.

------
kronos29296
Now this is really interesting and funny.

------
dotdi
We should really stop posting links that are behind a paywall.

------
steanne
it wasn't behind a paywall when i read and upvoted it.

